# Insomnia Eats



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2012)

lol, mofet.

here's 2 all the way from last night around 1am. insomnia is a beotch.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, mofet.
> 
> here's 2 all the way from last night around 1am. *insomnia is a beotch*.


 
You got up at 1:00 AM and made yourself a couple hot dogs? 

 That's hardcore right there.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> You got up at 1:00 AM and made yourself a couple hot dogs?
> 
> That's hardcore right there.


Not sure how late Hot Grill is open but those look like Hot Grill take-out. I think he works in the city (NYC) so they may be from someplace close to where he works and not HG. I think bucky works graveyard so 1 AM may be lunch time so to speak.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

vitauta said:


> msmofet and bt, i am ravenously aroused by your hot dogs! starting with msmofet's chili cheese doggie ATW mmmmah! (we all know atw, right) and then sloppily, saucily, gloriously plowing on through bt's 2 dogs ATW, or as far as i can humanly get and still live....thanks, you two, for a most decadent and delicious dragon-breath repast this morning to start my day with....


 Thak you V. Hub works nights so we just had chili dogs for breakfast. (burp) Excuse me


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Not sure how late Hot Grill is open but those look like Hot Grill take-out. I think he works in the city (NYC) so they may be from someplace close to where he works and not HG. I think bucky works graveyard so 1 AM may be lunch time so to speak.



i can freeze and send them to you fedex, vit. 

pac, mofet's right. those are 2 all the way from the hot grill The Hot Grill. it's a joisey institution. and if you've ever been to jersey, you know we need more institutions... 

they're open until 2 am on the weekends. i had saturday night iff and couldn't sleep, so i hopped in the car for those sloppy beauties.

20 minutes round trip including ordering the dogs, and i was chowing down.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i can freeze and send them to you fedex, vit.
> 
> pac, mofet's right. those are 2 all the way from the hot grill The Hot Grill. it's a joisey institution. and if you've ever been to jersey, you know we need more institutions...
> 
> ...


 LOL Hey bucky. We were at Botany Village on sunday (so close to HG my mouth was watering) BUT no one wanted to stop . BUT mine were prettier.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2012)

yours looked awesome, mofet! a much more respectable looking hot dog, the kind you can take home to mama.  

i skipped the gravy fries this time. i almost got a roast beef on a hard roll with gravy, but then i would never have slept from being so full.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> yours looked awesome, mofet! a much more respectable looking hot dog, the kind you can take home to mama.
> 
> i skipped the gravy fries this time. i almost got a roast beef on a hard roll with gravy, but then i would never have slept from being so full.


 Thank you bucky.

I have only ever gotten dogs and burgers all the way and crispy fries sans any topping. I like my fries pipping hot, naked and crispy and they are dipped into whatever on the side.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 9, 2012)

hey, i see in another thread out there right now where folks are fed ex-ing live lobsters across the country--ATW chili dogs from the hot grill should be a cinch, no?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2012)

i'll throw in another hot dog atw for the lobsters to snack on during the trip.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i'll throw in another hot dog atw for the lobsters to snack on during the trip.


 But no limp soggy fries!!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Not sure how late Hot Grill is open but those look like Hot Grill take-out. I think he works in the city (NYC) so they may be from someplace close to where he works and not HG. I think bucky works graveyard so 1 AM may be lunch time so to speak.


 
My bad. He said he had insomnia so I figured he was at home and not asleep at work.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i can freeze and send them to you fedex, vit.
> 
> pac, mofet's right. those are 2 all the way from the hot grill The Hot Grill. it's a joisey institution. and if you've ever been to jersey, you know we need more institutions...
> 
> ...


 
Ahh.... gotcha!
We have nothing open here that late. We could use some of your institutions


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

My hub also works graveyard and gets insomnia and muchies on nights off. He usually goes out around 1 AM also to grab something fast food.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2012)

msmofet said:


> My hub also works graveyard and gets insomnia and muchies on nights off. He usually goes out around 1 AM also to grab something fast food.


 
msmofet, msmofet, msmofet........

Having to go further than your refrigerator for something just fantastic to eat is impossible for me to even entertain in my imagination.

You cook the most incredibly, fantastic meals that your husband having to leave your home to find "quik-food" is just unbelievable to me! Teach that man to reach into the freezer, take out one of msmofets deluxe, fantastic, awesome meals in plastic and nuke it!

Has he not seen your photos? (I'm very sorry of he's blind and has never SEEN one of your meals.)

I would crawl though a mile a broken glass, just to be able to enjoy one of your meals, and this man is going "out"? The shame of it!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2012)

I just can't imagine going out to grab something to eat in the wee hours period, even if anything was open around here. It seems you would be more wide awake than you already are.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2012)

one man's wee hours are another man's daily shift. i'm becoming an expert at finding what's available in those wee hours. everything from american diner, greek diner, fried chicken, pizza, fast food, hot dogs, mexican, japanese, chinese, italian, middle eastern, etc..

and that's just on the west side of manhattan. most are open until 1am weekdays, 2am on weekends, and some 24 hours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2012)

Night shift workers don't go to sleep in the middle of the night...but go to an afternoon matinee and as soon as the lights go down you are OUT!  I could never stop during the day, I had to keep moving, sit down and my body went to sleep.

You are not an insomniac if you can't sleep at night when you are usually working.  But yes, if you are unable to sleep when it's time to fall asleep during your regular sleep cycle.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2012)

what's this sleep thing i keep hearing about ?


----------



## vitauta (Jan 9, 2012)

sleep apnea?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 10, 2012)

Timothy said:


> msmofet, msmofet, msmofet........
> 
> Having to go further than your refrigerator for something just fantastic to eat is impossible for me to even entertain in my imagination.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the kind words Tim.

The sad or happy fact is that I cook for 4 people and have pretty much got the servings perfect. There is rarely any left overs to put in the fridge or freezer. The only time I have leftovers are when I make a things like soup, chili and 1 or 2 other things but they never make it to the freezer because they usually only last 2 days.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I just can't imagine going out to grab something to eat in the wee hours period, even if anything was open around here. It seems you would be more wide awake than you already are.


 When you work nights going out at 1 AM is to get lunch. Like a day worker would run to the deli or BK for lunch at 1 PM.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2012)

ed zachary, mofet.

a steak, spud, and a beer are not unheard of at 8am when i get home, just as if it were 6pm for a 9 to 5'er.

when you have a family, making noise in the kitchen at 1am isn't nice, and expecting a spouse to cook for you, even ahead if time for those hours, is asking a lot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ed zachary, mofet.
> 
> a steak, spud, and a beer are not unheard of at 8am when i get home, just as if it were 6pm for a 9 to 5'er.



I always wanted tacos or something like that when I got off work.


----------



## Addie (Jan 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Ahh.... gotcha!
> We have nothing open here that late. We could use some of your institutions


 
We have a diner that is open 24/7 in Boston. It is where the chefs go to eat when they get off from work. Lumpy potatoes, fresh veggies cooked until they are "done." It is located where to look at the area, you would think it isn't even safe during daytime. It has typical diner food. The floor needs a really good sweeping, the ketchup bottle and salt and pepper shakers need to be moved when the table is being wiped off, but every table has those record players that you put a coin in and flip the pages to make a selection. You can chalk all that is wrong with this diner up to "atmosphere." And I love it. When I worked in the area, I went there every day for lunch. It is a Boston institution.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> We have a diner that is open 24/7 in Boston. It is where the chefs go to eat when they get off from work. Lumpy potatoes, fresh veggies cooked until they are "done." It is located where to look at the area, you would think it isn't even safe during daytime. It has typical diner food. The floor needs a really good sweeping, the ketchup bottle and salt and pepper shakers need to be moved when the table is being wiped off, but every table has those record players that you put a coin in and flip the pages to make a selection. You can chalk all that is wrong with this diner up to "atmosphere." And I love it. When I worked in the area, I went there every day for lunch. It is a Boston institution.



well now, it looks like we have places for insomniacs to get their fix, at institutions such as bt's new jersey hot grill and addie's all night diner in boston. do we have any other "institutions" out there in dc land?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 10, 2012)

My mom also worked graveyard so I grew up having "dinner" food such as eggplant or chicken parm for breakfast. LOL My hub, girls and I enjoy having "breakfast" food for dinner and visa versa. Even when we go out in the morning to a diner or IHOP we like to order off the lunch/dinner menu in the morning.

We have *LOTS* of 24/7 diners and fast food places (mostly McDonald's and Burger King's have drive-thru 24/7 windows) in New Jersey. We even have some supermarkets (Pathmark and Shop-Rite) open 24/7.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 10, 2012)

msmofet said:


> My mom also worked graveyard so I grew up having "dinner" food such as eggplant or chicken parm for breakfast. LOL My hub, girls and I enjoy having "breakfast" food for dinner and visa versa. Even when we go out in the morning to a diner or IHOP we like to order off the lunch/dinner menu in the morning.
> 
> We have *LOTS* of 24/7 diners and fast food places (mostly McDonald's and Burger King's have drive-thru 24/7 windows) in New Jersey. We even have some supermarkets (Pathmark and Shop-Rite) open 24/7.


 
I kinda find it fun to switch the order of meals once in awhile. It breaks up the monotony. Breakfast for supper and supper for breakfast. I just love an omelet for supper!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

From April until November, I worked from about 2:00 a.m. until 10: a.m. to accommodate the others on the team who lived in Eastern Europe. Readjusting my sleep pattern wasn't that hard--I'm more of a nocturnal person anyway, but the eating schedule was really hard. I would eat breakfast around 3:00 a.m. (eggs!), my lunch at 8:30 a.m., supper at noon-1:00 p.m., nap until 5:30, eat a snack around 6:30 p.m. and go to bed around 8:30 p.m. Weekends were hard because I wanted to be up normal hours, but woke up at 3:00 a.m. starving. It has taken almost 2 months to get back to a normal schedule--but I still wake up at 4:30-5:00 a.m. and I'm HUNGRY.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2012)

msmofet said:


> When you work nights going out at 1 AM is to get lunch. Like a day worker would run to the deli or BK for lunch at 1 PM.


 
This is true, but if you are truly suffering from insomnia my point was that going out and driving to a diner might not help you to get to sleepy.
Now if you simply can't sleep because you are used to being awake that time of day, then that's different. Go out grab something to eat, come home and fix a big breakfast for your family as they are waking up.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 11, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I just can't imagine going out to grab something to eat in the wee hours period, even if anything was open around here. It seems you would be more wide awake than you already are.



If it were me I'd be looking for warm milk, or maybe milk chocolate but considering that chocolate is to some or during some times a stimulant.

I have a lot of insomnia problems. I'd go with the warm milk. Maybe tea with honey but tea can stimulate too, maybe tea in the early evening, but only warm milk late at night.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm awake (hunger pains woke me). I'm waiting for the last bit of Pozole to heat up in the microwave. I'm like Pavlov's dog--I start drooling when I hear the sound of the microwave...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2012)

tic tic tic tic... bing!

WOOF!


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm awake (hunger pains woke me). I'm waiting for the last bit of Pozole to heat up in the microwave. I'm like Pavlov's dog--I start drooling when I hear the sound of the microwave...


 
THINK CHICKEN!!! That will stop those hunger pangs. Okay, I am ducking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2012)

Addie said:


> THINK CHICKEN!!! That will stop those hunger pangs. Okay, I am ducking.



I think she's awake because she has a craving....for FRESH Chicken...that she is fighting.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think she's awake because she has a craving....for FRESH Chicken...that she is fighting.


 
Cluck Cluck   Cluck Cluck   Cluck Cluck SQUAWK SQUAWK HELP!!!

That is the evil side of me. My evil twin sister's name is *Evil*yn!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2012)

I did go out and check on them while I waited...no, not craving chicken, just needed a chicken fix (that being, to see the chickens). They were all roosting and wondered "what the heck is she doing here at this hour? We were sleeping...did she bring food...what's this...mashed pears...ummm...."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I did go out and check on them while I waited...no, not craving chicken, just needed a chicken fix (that being, to see the chickens). They were all roosting and wondered "what the heck is she doing here at this hour? We were sleeping...did she bring food...what's this...mashed pears...ummm...."



 a chicken fix!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 12, 2012)

couldn't sleep last night. blew diet on cookies. poor impulse control on my part. 

note to babe, pick yourself up, dust yourself off and resume diet. lol


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

babetoo said:


> couldn't sleep last night. blew diet on cookies. poor impulse control on my part.
> 
> note to babe, pick yourself up, dust yourself off and resume diet. lol


 
All I have to do is think of the consequences of how I will feel. And believe me I do feel it. 

When I first became a diabetic, I tried every sugar substitute on the market. They all left a nasty metal taste in my mouth. So I made a determination. I would gladly give up any and all sugar items so that I could have sugar in my coffee. As the baker for the family, I never even lick my fingers, beaters, bowl, or any other item that might have goodies on it. So often someone will say to me, "My uncle is diabetic and he cheats every so often. He doesn't have any bad effects." Well, I am not their uncle, aunt or any other relative to them. I made my choice and live with it. I do not have dessert today, because tomorrow I know I will want that small sliver of pie, half of a candy bar, or whatever is at hand. That doesn't mean that this will work for others. Most likely it will not. But my coffee is my main intake of liquid. I have a cup beside me 24/7. Even when I lay down to sleep. 

If you measure out just one packet of sugar into a teaspoon that you would normally use, you will notice that it is a scant spoonful. (if you are lucky) Just enough for me to make me happy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have found, just lately, if I have a DOUBLE Hot Chocolate (Swiss Miss Dark Choc made with water)with my night meds, my blood sugars are good in the morning.  If I try to low carb it...my blood sugars are over 130 in the morning.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have found, just lately, if I have a DOUBLE Hot Chocolate (Swiss Miss Dark Choc made with water)with my night meds, my blood sugars are good in the morning. If I try to low carb it...my blood sugars are over 130 in the morning.


 
About 1.5 years ago, I was waking in the middle of the night with my sugars spiking sometimes over 300. I was starting to panic. Doc put me on Metformin. Brought the situaton under control. Then after about nine months, the Metformin was making me vomit. Didn't need it anymore. I was keeping my sugars around 110-120. Then everytime I went into the hospital, they would get all screwed up again. It seems that the acceptable numbers for the hospital are a lot higher than they were to me. So they would wait until they were over 200 and then give me insulin by injection. Otherwise they weren't giving me anything for my sugars. As long as they were under 200. Next time I am going to pitch a fit over their acceptance of their numbers. They are wrong for me. And when they are acceptable by their standards, it messes up my A1c.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2012)

My original doctor was happy with most of my blood sugars under 150...he wouldn't even consider trying a different medication and working to bring them down more.   Since I got a new doctor and started the medication I wanted, my sugars have not gone over 140...and those are the times I've been trying out new snacks, I've been under 110 with those few exceptions for an entire month!


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My original doctor was happy with most of my blood sugars under 150...he wouldn't even consider trying a different medication and working to bring them down more. Since I got a new doctor and started the medication I wanted, my sugars have not gone over 140...and those are the times I've been trying out new snacks, I've been under 110 with those few exceptions for an entire month!


 
Just out of curiosity, was your original doc an older man?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2012)

Addie said:


> Just out of curiosity, was your original doc an older man?



No, younger, but I think he got a bit complacent and forgot I was a nurse.  Very good at first about making sure I had copies of my labs and testing.  This past year I couldn't even get a thumbs up or down on my Pap Smear.  And it was miserable trying to get pain medications from him., I have degenerative joint disease in my shoulders and knees and I couldn't take Ibuprofen because of my Plavix, I just wanted something for waking up and going to bed...no go.  The new doc got it for me without a problem and now since I'm done with the Plavix I can start back on the Ibuprofen.  Very happy about that, it works so well for me.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, younger, but I think he got a bit complacent and forgot I was a nurse. Very good at first about making sure I had copies of my labs and testing. This past year I couldn't even get a thumbs up or down on my Pap Smear. And it was miserable trying to get pain medications from him., I have degenerative joint disease in my shoulders and knees and I couldn't take Ibuprofen because of my Plavix, I just wanted something for waking up and going to bed...no go. The new doc got it for me without a problem and now since I'm done with the Plavix I can start back on the Ibuprofen. Very happy about that, it works so well for me.


 
As I am sure you know, the motto of every doctor is "First I Shall Do No Harm." And to let a patient be in pain is doing harm. When my son graduated from medical school, I embroidered the motto in gold with the double snake thingy. (don't even ask me to spell it in Latin.) He has it hanging all framed in his office at home. It was my graduation present to him.

I have been on Vicodin for about six years now due to an ulcer and graft I had on my leg. It is very painful for me to go up stairs. Can run down backwards. But my son told me it is very difficult to become addicted to pain medication when you are in pain. I get a 14 day supply at a time. But only take them when I know I am going to be doing stairs. So my 14 day supply usually lasts me about three or more weeks. Because they know I am not abusing them, my doctor is not hesitant to renew my script as long as I feel I need it. And as long as there are stairs or ramps I have to go up, I will need them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2012)

Addie said:


> As I am sure you know, the motto of every doctor is "First I Shall Do No Harm." And to let a patient be in pain is doing harm. When my son graduated from medical school, I embroidered the motto in gold with the double snake thingy. (don't even ask me to spell it in Latin.) He has it hanging all framed in his office at home. It was my graduation present to him.
> 
> I have been on Vicodin for about six years now due to an ulcer and graft I had on my leg. It is very painful for me to go up stairs. Can run down backwards. But my son told me it is very difficult to become addicted to pain medication when you are in pain. I get a 14 day supply at a time. But only take them when I know I am going to be doing stairs. So my 14 day supply usually lasts me about three or more weeks. Because they know I am not abusing them, my doctor is not hesitant to renew my script as long as I feel I need it. And as long as there are stairs or ramps I have to go up, I will need them.



This began my quest for a new doctor and I let her know up front why the last doctor failed.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This began my quest for a new doctor and I let her know up front why the last doctor failed.


 
PF, are you able to load your meter reading into your computer? I can and then I fax the right to my doctor's computer and he makes them part of my medical record. Nice system.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 13, 2012)

Addie said:


> PF, are you able to load your meter reading into your computer? I can and then I fax the right to my doctor's computer and he makes them part of my medical record. Nice system.



Yes, I do that and my Blood pressures too.


----------



## SarrahMendez (Jan 26, 2012)

You shoundn't eat late at night (although I have to admit that those hotdogs look awesome. You should focus more on whole grains, fruits, herbal teas, stews and soups  http://isleepbetter.com/5-foods-that-will-improve-your-sleep


----------



## babetoo (Jan 26, 2012)

calories are calories, it doesn't matter when you eat them. your suggestion about whole grains etc, is a wise one. but if i want a hot dog, they just won't do


----------



## vitauta (Jan 26, 2012)

it does matter when you eat your calories.  your metabolism is not a constant entity--it fluctuates throughout the day, and responds to activity levels.


----------



## Claire (Jan 26, 2012)

I avoid eating in my wee hours.  Harder to stay away from is alcohol, although I'm doing pretty good at that in the past few years.  It's hard to stay away from when you've had 2 hours of sleep and want to get a few more before sunrise.  Even with the very real knowledge (both from reading and experience) that self-medicating with alcohol only exacerbates the problem in the long run.  

When trying to avoid pouring a drink at 3 a.m., I learned that something starchy (ramen noodles come to mind, or Liptons with macaroni tossed in) would sooth me back to sleep.  Uh-Oh.  Ironically, the hootch didn't put the pounds on the way those extra noodles did.  Now I just try to do boring chores (laundry comes to mind) and read.  Sometimes I come here, but computers are not soothing (before internet, I'd write (longhand) a lot; long letters, etc.).  But now there's no point to it because no one writes at all any more, so it's like talking to a wall.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 26, 2012)

babetoo said:


> calories are calories, it doesn't matter when you eat them. your suggestion about whole grains etc, is a wise one. but if i want a hot dog, they just won't do



I'm sorry to disagree with you but calories are NOT calories, or at least they are not some common denominator or currency that all food consumption can be reduced to just calories.

Nor can you reduce it to just carbohydrates, protein and fats. Our diet is far more complex than that, and it matters too when we eat them and in what combination.

Perhaps you meant that it's wise to consider food cravings that when you have them it's good to find healthy ways to satisfy them.

Or maybe I'm just putting too much into considering your comments.



Claire said:


> When trying to avoid pouring a drink at 3 a.m., I  learned that something starchy (ramen noodles come to mind, or Liptons  with macaroni tossed in) would sooth me back to sleep.



I didn't even want to address that. I think it's vitally important to adjust our diet and what time of day we consume specific food groups, although I'm too tired tonight to address that. Perhaps tomorrow when I'm on my breakfast/coffee curve I'll feel more inclined to discuss time of day and what foods are best.


----------



## Claire (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, believe me, I know, both options are wrong and have been successfully avoiding them for quite awhile now (as in years).  The thing is, since I don't have to work any more, I just say screw it.  If I'm up all night, I'm up all night.  Not the end of the world.  When I had to get up and go to work before dawn, I neither ate nor drank (besides water or tea) and managed to get by on 3-4 hours of sleep a night for weeks on end.  But I'm way too old to get by on that now.  But, then, most of the time I don't _have_ to do much.  I mean, I love my morning exercise classes, but if I miss them it just makes insomnia worse, so I get off my butt most of the time!  But if I decide I'm not awake enough, I can live with that.  But my librarians DO often wonder how I manage to read 3-5 books/week.  Ha!  You spend the time I do at night reading!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 26, 2012)

I just didn't want to address that. I have a serious insomnia problem. I can't do anything, particularly consuming food or anything else, without considering what impact it has on my problem. It may seem ironic but I'm just to tired tonight to come up with a well considered reply to why its important to consider time of day when deciding what to consume. It's not much past 7 p.m. tonight local and nothing but water will pass my lips until tomorrow morning. If I just absolutely had to consume something it would be warm milk or chicken broth.


----------



## Addie (Jan 26, 2012)

I am on my night schedule. Nights are my days, and days are my nights. The only way I can get back to the schedule the rest of the world is on, is to have daytime appointments. So right now I will be up for the rest of the night. I will make a small meal for my self, do some cleaning, reading and other activities. I am retired and I can have any schedule that my body gives me. Even for eating. When I really want something to eat that will be satisfing I usually want protein. And that is mostly meat. I try to listen to my body. It tells me what I am missing. Last week it was vegggies. Every time I combed my hair, there were hairs on it. That tells me I need my veggies. No more hair loss.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2012)

man, you guys (except addie's last entry) are just a party waiting to happen.


NOT!

try working my schedule and then tell me (without a lecture) of what and when to eat. my guess is you'd fold faster than superman on wash day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2012)

buckytom said:


> man, you guys (except addie's last entry) are just a party waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> NOT!
> ...



I used to work very strange and long hours,  when I was in IT, food was our substitute for sleep and it was always our reward from the guys in the corner office.   Now because I don't work and live alone I sleep when I feel like it and eat when I feel like it.  I actually enjoy going out to eat at 3:00 AM when the city is just going to sleep and yet just waking up.  Some of the best grill men in the world only seem to work the 3rd shift and I don't want to know why.  We all need to do what is right for us, to the extent that it is possible.  Oh, in case anyone is keeping track, I am from the camp that believes a calorie is a calorie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, a calorie is a calorie, it's the same amount of energy whether you get it from fruits, veggies, protein, fat, carbs...the kicker is, you can have a larger serving of lean proteins and veggies and feel full longer than with servings of carbs and fats.  Fruits do take a bit longer to digest and your body to utilize d/t to the conversion of fructose to glucose in your system and the fiber involved makes you feel fuller, too.

Since I no longer work nights, I am still having issues of when I get hungry, even a year later. 11 years on night shift...it wasn't until I moved to dayshift that my health problems started.

It's important for you to decide if you are really hungry or just eating to kill time while you are awake at odd hours.  If you are really hungry...eat!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, a calorie is a calorie, it's the same amount of energy whether you get it from fruits, veggies, protein, fat, carbs...the kicker is, you can have a larger serving of lean proteins and veggies and feel full longer than with servings of carbs and fats.  Fruits do take a bit longer to digest and your body to utilize d/t to the conversion of fructose to glucose in your system and the fiber involved makes you feel fuller, too.
> 
> Since I no longer work nights, I am still having issues of when I get hungry, even a year later. 11 years on night shift...it wasn't until I moved to dayshift that my health problems started.
> 
> It's important for you to decide if you are really hungry or just eating to kill time while you are awake at odd hours.  If you are really hungry...eat!



I struggle with the why I am eating and also with the stopping when I am satisfied instead of when I am full.  I am also learning to accept the fact that my time for eating some things has passed.  Life is just easier once you have cleaned the sugar and starch out of your system,  going back and forth is not worth it.  It is just hard to change the habits of a lifetime.  sometimes I think I won't figure it out until the hearse puts its blinker on to pull into the cemetery.  I guess ya just keep living and hopefully learning as ya trudge along.


----------

